# Discounts



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

IF YOU HAVE A ACTIVE BUISSNESS LISENCE YOU CAN BUY FROM BROWNELLS AT 15-20% OFF CATALOG PRICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, welcome to the forum, i think........


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The same goes for if your an NRA Instructor, FFL or gunsmith.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I had forgotten that, thanks for the reminder.

Rick


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

*cool*

We have to help ourselves due to OBAMANOMIC'S


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

With few exceptions, Brownell's is the most expensive place you can buy anything. And the "discount" is not a straight percentage off.... on many items there is no discount at all and many others it's only a few percent.

I only buy gun parts and a few tools from them....never a discount on tools...


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

*Don't be CONTRITE*

Expensive , but in AMERICA what is not!


----------

